# The instruments



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

This is a very unfear and absolutely not "in depth" way of handlin complex questions, but I would like you to this:

Rank this instruments from 1-10 where 10 is best, according to your preferences.

It is simplyfied complisity as many threads like this, I know, but take it for what it is. It is stupid to give the ministers in a government to, but it sells papers.









I chose two instruments in evey group, and give them characters as a solo instrument, and in an orchestra/ensamble. And so you can do the same?

Orchestra/ensemble

violin - 10
cello - 6

flute - 9
trumphet - 4

drums - 3
marimba - 9

oboe - 10
basson -7

piano 3
harpischord 3

guitar - 1
harpe - 7

solo/main instrument

violin - 9
cello - 10

flute - 9
trumphet - 4

drums - 3
marimba - 10

oboe - 10
basson -8

piano -10
harpischord -0

guitar - 9
harpe - 2


----------

